# اريد مساعدة ارجوكم



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عندي 26 سنة واعاني من حالة نفسية سيئة جدا جدا  قبل زواجي بايام, وعايزة اي حد يعرف اي اب كاهب او راهب متخصص في المشاكل النفسية, علما بانني زرت اب اعترافي كذا مرة وصلالي كتير وشربت مياة مصلية بس للاسف لسة الخنقة وعدم الاكل والنوم ماراحوش... انا فعلا تعبانة وياريت اي حد يساعدني


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*ينقل للاجتماعى ولى عوده للرد 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

انا اسفة المنتدى مش سامحلي باني اكتب في قسم الاجتماعيات لاني لسة مسجلة النهاردة بس, ارجوكى انا محتاجة حل لاني فعلا بانهار ومش عايزة اعمل فنفسي حاجة وحشة


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

أختي العزيزة انتِ لا محتاجة لا راهب ولا كاهن ولا أب اعتراف، انتي محتاجة طبيبة أو طبيب مختص بالمشاكل النفسية، والراهب أو الكاهن ليس تخصصه أن يعالج مشكلة نفسية بل ممكن أن يفرز ما بين الحالة الروحية والنفسية العادية أو التي تحتاج لمتخصص ولكن من العيب الخطير أن يتدخل في مشكلة تحتاج لطبيب متخصص، لأنه ممكن أن يضرك أكثر مما ينفعك .. النعمة معك
​


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجوك انا عايزة طبيب مسيحي لاني بخاف من غير المسيحين, ايضا حالتي المادية لا تسمح بدفع مبالغ كبيرة 
انا فعلا محتاجة مساعدة


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

رجاء أنك لو سمعتي في المنتدى أو اي مكان آخر لأي نصيحة أو علاج تأكدي أنها من الناحية الشخصية وتخص قائلها فقط، يعني أي واحد سيكتب تعليق فهي تمثل وجهة نظره الخاصة ورؤيته الشخصية من جهة معرفته وخبرته التي تخصه فقط، ولا ينبغي أن تأخذيها من المُسلمات إلا بعد الجلوس مع متخصص، يعرفك كويس ويفهم طبيعة مشكلتك وسببها الحقيقي لأن مجرد السماع شيء ومعرفة الشخص معرفة حقيقية والاقتراب منه وفهم طبيعته الخاصة والاجتماعية والتربوية شيء آخر تماماً، كما لا ينبغي اللجوء لرجال الكهنوت وكأنهم يعرفون كل شيء في المطلق، لأن الكاهن أو الراهب أو حتى الأسقف أو الأب الروحي ليس طبيباً مختصاً في المشاكل النفسية ... هو فقط قد يكون أب روحي ومُرشد وموجه للنفس غير فارضاً رايه عليها ويكون عنده الحد الفاصل ما بين منهجه الخاص وما يتناسب مع الآخرين من منهج وطريق حسب نعمة الله لكل واحد، وان لا يقتحكم شخصية اللي قدامه او يصنع منه نشخة أخرى لشخصيته، مع أن قانون الكنيسة يمنع أن راهب يكون أب روحي ومرشد لعلماني إلا بعد إذن الكنيسة ويكون شيخ كبير عنده اتزان روحي ولاهوتي ونفسي، ولا يعطي إرشاد من جهة رهبانيته بل يكون عنده موهبة الأبوة كشيخ للبرية، اما الشاب أو الذي عنه روح أبوة للرهبان لا ينفع لعلماني... قد كتبت لك هذا التنبيه لكي لا تختلط الأمور ببعضها البعض وعوض أن ترتاحي وتخرجي من تلك الحالة تتعقد أكثر وتتطور لما هو أسوأ، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*اختنا الغاليه جاكى
كل بنت بيقرب ميعاد زفافها تقريبا بيكون عندها نفس المشكله 
الرهبه والخوف من الحياه الجديده شىء طبيعى لكن بتتفاوت حجم المشكله من واحده للتانيه
دايمااا الشىء المجهول بيبقى مرعب للانسان
انتى داخله على حياه جديده خايفه تكونى مش ادها ..خايفه متكونيش سعيده .بُعدك عن اهلك وبيتك اللى اتربيتى فيه مأثر على نفسيتك ..هتعيشى مع شخص هو بالنسبه لك ما زال  غريب عنك فى بعض الامور
افكار كتيره بتطاردك وشاغله تفكيرك ويمكن حتى حارماكى من انك تكونى سعيده بخطوات استعدادك للفرح وبترتيباتك لعش الزوجيه
زى ما قالك اخونا aymonded حاولى تلجأى لطبيب أو طبيبه نفسيه ده هيساعدك كتير فى تخطى الامر وهيخلق عندك استعداد نفسى للمرحله الجديده
++ملحوظه .. ردى ده يصلح فقط لو كان اختيارك لخطيبك كان بارادتك وفى على الاقل قدر من الحب والقبول والتفاهم ما بينكوا أما لو كان الامر فيه فرض عليكى أعتقد الامر هيكون مختلف 
*


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Jacky+jesus قال:


> ارجوك انا عايزة طبيب مسيحي لاني بخاف من غير المسيحين, ايضا حالتي المادية لا تسمح بدفع مبالغ كبيرة
> انا فعلا محتاجة مساعدة



انت لو من القاهرة عندك مستشفى القديسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون فيها طبيبة نفسيه وممكن تسألي هناك هايقولوا ليكي على أطباء ممتازين... ويفضل طبيبة لكي لا يكون عندك خجل لو كان طبيب
​


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

انا من القاهرة لكن الزيتون بعيدة جدا عليا , انا ساكنة في الجيزة...وانا مشكلتي اني معنديش ثقة بنفسي ولا بشكلي ودايما كنت لازم احط ميكب عشان اظهر قدام خطيبي حلوة..وولا مرة قدرت انزل اشوفة من غير مكياج كامل لدرجة ان بشرتي تعبت وطلعلي هالات سودا قوية جدا, انا بقيت مظعورة من انو بشوفني كد بعد الجواز, دا غير اني خسيييييييت جدا جدا بسبب نفسيتي وعدم ثقتي بنفسي وبقي جسمي وحش جدا 
انا فعلا تعبانة ومش عارفة اكون سعيدة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Jacky+jesus قال:


> انا من القاهرة لكن الزيتون بعيدة جدا عليا , انا ساكنة في الجيزة...وانا مشكلتي اني معنديش ثقة بنفسي ولا بشكلي ودايما كنت لازم احط ميكب عشان اظهر قدام خطيبي حلوة..وولا مرة قدرت انزل اشوفة من غير مكياج كامل لدرجة ان بشرتي تعبت وطلعلي هالات سودا قوية جدا, انا بقيت مظعورة من انو بشوفني كد بعد الجواز, دا غير اني خسيييييييت جدا جدا بسبب نفسيتي وعدم ثقتي بنفسي وبقي جسمي وحش جدا
> انا فعلا تعبانة ومش عارفة اكون سعيدة



*حبيبتى بالتأكيد خطيبك مختاركيش له زوجه علشان بتعرفى تحطى ميكب كويس
فى حاجات تانيه كتير اولها شخصيتك خلته يقتنع بيكى زوجه وأم لاطفاله
طبعااا الثققه بالنفس شىء بيحتاج لخطوات علشان تكتسبيها 
أول واهم خطوه انك متظلميش نفسك بالطريقه دى 
انا متأكده انك بتهولى جداااا فى وصفك لنفسك 
الخوف والقلق اللى جواكى هما اللى مسببين عندك حالة فقدان الثقه فى النفس دى أو على الاقل مزودين احساسك بيها
مين قالك ان خطيبك مش طالب الا وش حلو وجسم رشيق !!
اتكلمى معاه بصراحه واعرفى سبب اختياره واقتناعه بيكى هتكتشفى فى ردوده حاجات مختلفه جداااا عن اللى انتى شايفاها فى نفسك
أهم حاجه دلوقتى انك فورااااا تبطلى تقولى لنفسك الكلام اللى بتقوليه ده انا مش حلوه من غير ميكب أنا خسيت وبقى شكلى وحش وووو
كل ده هيزود احباطك وهيزود مشكلتك 
انتى كده بتهدمى نفسيتك وبتدمريها *


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

المشكلة انو اتعود على شكلي كدا وان فعلا موضوع الشكل دا بيفرق معاة جدا ولما باجي اسالة انت بتحبني لية بيقولي عشان انتي حلوة وجميلة وهو للاسف مش عارف اني بحط مكياج, لاني مثا بحط فاونديشن وكونسيلر ولينسز عشان نظري , وانا فعلا من غير الحاجات دي ببئي مش حلوة
المشكلة اني فقدت الثقة بنفسي وانا فحلا بحبة جدا ومش عايزة اكون حاسة اني ضحكت علية, الموضوع بيكبر لما بشوف ايبنت جميلة طبيعيا ومعندهاش المشاكل اللي عندي وخصوصا انو زي اي ولد بيبص على البنات الجميلة...انا فعلا تعبت وعايزة مسادة لاني مش باكل ولا بشرب وشكلي بئي اسوا واسوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*طبعاا يا جاكى صعب نحكم على شخصيتك وشخصية خطيبك من كام جمله
اعتقد انسب حل فى الوقت الحالى انك تتكلمى معاه بصراحه عن مخاوفك دى 
وتشوفى رد فعله هيكون ايه
هكون صريحه معاكى اكتر لو هو فعلا انسان سطحى لدرجة انه مبهور بشكلك وجمالك اللى انتى بحسب كلامك بتقولى انه مش طبيعى ومش حقيقى يبقى هيكون افضلك كتييييير انهاء الامر باكمله مش علشان انتى مش حلوه من غير الحاجات دى لا لانك انتى محتاجه حد يختارك لاسباب مختلفه ولاسباب اقوى من الشكل الخارجى
كمان فى اقرب وقت واقرب فرصه روحى لطبيبه نفسيه حاولى تسألى فى كنيستك اكييييد هتلاقى اللى يساعدك ويدلك على مكان قريب منك 
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

انا مش لاقية طبيبة نفسية في كنيستي, ياريت لو تعرفي حد فكنايس الهرم, فيصل, المهندسين او الجيزة ارجوكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Jacky+jesus قال:


> انا مش لاقية طبيبة نفسية في كنيستي, ياريت لو تعرفي حد فكنايس الهرم, فيصل, المهندسين او الجيزة ارجوكي



*حاضر يا حبيبتى ادينا فاتحين الموضوع وهنشوف مين من المناطق دى ممكن يكون عنده معلومات تساعدك 
ربنا يدبر متقلقيش*


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

امين...انا بئيت حسة ان ربنا مش سامعني ولا حاسس بيا


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Jacky+jesus قال:


> امين...انا بئيت حسة ان ربنا مش سامعني ولا حاسس بيا



*أوعى تقولى كده ده ربنا حنين اوووى صدقينى
انتى بنته وصنعة ايده ومش بتهونى عليه
احنا منعرفش الصالح فين 
صلى واطلبى مشيئته أطلبيه وعاتبيه وقوليله محتاجالك تقف جنبى وتساعدنى وترشدنى 
صلواتى لاجلك *


----------



## Jacky+jesus (5 نوفمبر 2012)

صلولي


----------



## aymonded (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا معاكي يا محبوبة الله والقديسين وهاحاول اسأل لك على دكتورة في الجيزة ... النعمة تملأ حياتك أفراح سماوية لا تزول
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 نوفمبر 2012)

نصلى من اجلك الرب يشفيكى ويشفى الجميع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Jacky+jesus قال:


> المشكلة انو اتعود على شكلي كدا وان فعلا موضوع الشكل دا بيفرق معاة جدا ولما باجي اسالة انت بتحبني لية بيقولي عشان انتي حلوة وجميلة وهو للاسف مش عارف اني بحط مكياج, لاني مثا بحط فاونديشن وكونسيلر ولينسز عشان نظري , وانا فعلا من غير الحاجات دي ببئي مش حلوة
> المشكلة اني فقدت الثقة بنفسي وانا فحلا بحبة جدا ومش عايزة اكون حاسة اني ضحكت علية, الموضوع بيكبر لما بشوف ايبنت جميلة طبيعيا ومعندهاش المشاكل اللي عندي وخصوصا انو زي اي ولد بيبص على البنات الجميلة...انا فعلا تعبت وعايزة مسادة لاني مش باكل ولا بشرب وشكلي بئي اسوا واسوا


إيه داا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا لهوى !! :scenic:

بأة هى ديه مشكلتك فى الحياه ؟؟؟؟:t19:

إنتى فاكرة يا بيت إنه أهبل ...............سورى فى التعبير 

يعنى هو مثلا أعمى ..............سورى تانى

=========================

يا بت إفهمى بأة ................:t19:

هو لازم يقولك كدة ......عشان تستموتى فى إنك تكونى جميلة قدامه 

يعنى عشان تبذلى أقصى مجهود

===========================

و بعدين ما هو مسيره يشوفك و إنتى داخلة الحمام .....تعملى بيبّى ..............يع :fun_lol:

ح تمسكى نفسك يا أوختشى و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟
============================

و لا هو يمكن فاكرك حوووووووورية ......ما عندهاش بيبّى و لا حيض و ولادة و لا رضاعة :fun_oops:

فيه بأة ستات بيبقى رائحتهم ...............يع .............أثناء الرضاعة

و إحنا مش عارفين إنتى من أنهو نوع :smil15:

==========================

بلاش البيبّى .......................طب ح تنامى بالمكياچ ؟؟؟؟
=========================

فوقى يا بييييت من الغيبوبة الذهنية اللى إنتى فيها و طُسّى على وشك شوية مياه 

المكياچ مهما عمل مش بيغير أوى .................هو بيحسن بس 

لكن بيغير لأة

المكياچ اللى بيغير هو اللى عند الكوافير .....مش اللى فى البيت 

إوعى تزعلى منى .................أسلوبى كدة بايخ و مش عارفة أغيره:36_3_11:

بكرة ييجى يوم و تقولى ياريته كان شافنى على حقيقتى .....كان يمكن مشى و إستريحت منه :smil15:

ألف مبروك مقدمًا على الزواج السعيد :new6::new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 نوفمبر 2012)

خلي عندك ثقة ف نفسك و كوني جريئة إنك تظهري ب مظهرك العادي 
و  هتكوني أحلى ف نظرك إنتي قبله هو
إنتي مشكلتك حلها ف إيديك
طالما موضوع المظهر ده مش غيرتيه ما راح تبقي كويسة نفسيا 
كل مرة حطي ميك أب خفيف  و حاولي توصلي في الآخر
 إنك تظهر عادي قدام خطيبك هاتكوني حلوة أكييد
إنتي مش تغيري من شكلك مرة واحدة قدامه..لا..قللي بس من الماكياج كل مره
صدقيني لو عملتي كدة هترتاحي نفسيا شوية
 و هترجع ثقتك ب نفسك و هيرجع وزنك من تاني و تبقي إنسانة عادية
طبيبة نفسية راح تنصحك بس ..لكن الحل ف إيديك إنتي

ربنا يسعدككك


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مكياج ايه يابنتى ؟

ولا ليه لازمه غير شويه تجميل كدة

يعنى انتى لو وحشه فعلا ولا مكياج الدنيا يطلعك حلوة و موزة

لكن علشان انتى فى الاصل جميله فشويه المكياج مخلينك ملكه جمال فى نظر خطيبك

كبرى دماغك وشوفى الاهم  ..​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*]شوفي اختي بما انه ده زواج مش شئ هين وبما انك خايفه اوي كده
اقطعي الشك باليقين اغسلي وشك وتكحلي فقط وحطي لب قلوس على شفايفك وكريمك العادي على وجهك واطلعي له شوفي ردت فعله وتعابير وجهه اعمليها دي الوقت وماتستني لما تتزوجو لان نحن نعرف ان المكياج يبرز ما يجمل لكن هو تلا قيه فاكراك كده على طول تقعدي بالمكياج
وانتي بئى ادرى نفسك لو عندك مشاكل في البشره او حبوب تغطيها بالمكياج عالجيها من جذورها وترتاحي ولو عايزه ارسمي حواجبك بالتاتو الدايم مش بتاع كل غسله والهالات سوده تختفي مع نوم الكافي وكريم زبدة شيا لو تعرفينها اشتريها وحترتاحي من ال كونسلر 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *] لب قلوس
> *



إيه لب قلوس دا ؟................بجد عايزة أعرف .....بسرعة كدة من غير ما نغير الموضوع


----------



## Jacky+jesus (6 نوفمبر 2012)

انا محتاجة اخصائي نفسي مسيحي بسرعة ارجوكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*جاكى انتى ميعاد فرحك اتحدد؟؟لو اتحدد عاوزه اعرف امتى من فضلك؟؟*


----------



## Jacky+jesus (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يوم 20/11 ومش باكل ولا بشرب وطول الليل هواجس وكوابيس وعياط


----------



## Jacky+jesus (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجوكي ساعديي


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يا إخوتي أرجوكم لو حد عنه عنوان طبيبة أو طبيب نفسي كويس قرب الجيزة ممكن تجيبوا رقم تليفونه أو عنوانه وتضعوه هنا لأختنا العزيزة، ,انا لازلت أبحث وأُفتش، لأن الموضوع فعلاً محتاج متخصص لأنه يوجد شيء ما في النفسية وليس مجرد فكر أو حالة عابره ... ومش تخافي يا أختي العزيزة كل شيء وله حل في النهاية وحاولي بس تغيري جو شوية وبلاش القاعدة وحدك كتير، واشغلي نفسك بشيء آخر تفكري فيه، إلى أن نجد شخص متخصص يستطيع أن يجلس معك ويعرف الحالة فربما يكون هناك شيء وهمي أو شيء حدث في حياتك جعلك متأثرة تأثير غير صحيح وسَوي فدخلتي في هذه الحالة وصعب حد فينا يحكم لأنه لا يعرفك جيداً ولا يعرف عن حياتك شياً بالتفصيل ولا ظروفك.. الخ... وأيضاً لا يوجد في وسطنا متخصصين، أعانك الله ووهبك قوة وشفاء في قلبك ونفسك آمين
​


----------



## Jacky+jesus (6 نوفمبر 2012)

كل يوم بيقرب في معاد فرحي بدمر اكتر...عشان كدا بطلب مساعدتكم بسرعة, لاني حاحة ان جهازي العصبي بيدمر فعلا...من اجل المسيح ساعدوني


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاولى تكونى اهدى من كدة شويه 
المفروض فرحك كمان كام يوم فى حدود اسبوعين 
انتى خايفه انه يكون الميكب اللى بتحطيه سبب لمشكله معاه بعد ما تغسلى وشك وتشيلى الميكب واللينسز وكدة 
ولكن مفيش شاب ميعرفش اللينسز من اللى مش لينسز 
ومفيش شاب فى مصر ميعرفش ان اللى قدامه الميكب هو اللى مخليها حلوة ولا هى اصلا حلوة 
خليكى واثقة فى نفسك اكتر وريحى اعصابك علشان تبقى قمورة يوم الاكليل 
مفيش اى حاجة تستاهل العياط 
خايفه انك تكونى خدعتيه بالميكب 
متقلقيش 
اغلب الشباب عارفين الميكب وتأثيره 
وممكن تتكلمى معاه وتقابليه بدون اى ميكب خالص فى اقرب فرصه او هو يجيلكم البيت يلاقيكى خارجه من شاور دافى ومفيش على وشك نقطة ميكب 
وشوفى رد فعله ايه 
متبالغيش فى رد فعله لانه الميكب مش بيخدع  
يعنى مفيش واحدة سمرا الميكب بيخليها بيضا من غير ما يكون باين ده 
مفيش واحدة وشها كله حبوب  والميكب هيداريه نهائى 
مفيش واحده عندها سواد تحت عينيها  هتحط ميكب فيختفى السواد لونه هيبقى مختلف عن باقى البشرة 
متقلقيش ومتخمليش نفسك فوق طاقتك
خليكى واثقة تماما انك عجباه بميكب او من غير ميكب 
وياسلام بقى لو فيه صورة ليكى  بميكب او من غير ميكب علشان نقدر نحكم على قدراتك العجيبه فى وضع الميكب بشكل يغير ملامحك وتقاطيع وشك الوحشه الى حاجة حلوة 
ربنا معاكى واكليل سعيد وحياة كلها بركة ونعمة   *​


----------



## Critic (6 نوفمبر 2012)

خلى بالك , مخاوفك وقلة ثقتك دى ممكن تصنع مشكلة كبيرة فى حين ان كل دى ممكن تكون اوهام , طالما هو فرحان بيكى وحابك يبقى متبوظيش الموضوع , ايوة قلة ثقتك دى ممكن تخرب الدنيا وانتى اكيد مش هتبقى سعيدة لما ده يحصل , بالهداوة ومفيش حاجة مستاهلة كل ده , هو شايفك حلوة , يبقى انتى حلوة , انتهى , متكسريش مقاديف نفسك وارحمى نفسك شوية


----------



## چاكس (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*تخيلى معى .. فتاة عاجزة .. قعيدة يعنى .. مصابة بافظع انواع الامراض فى المخ .. لن اقول ما هو المرض .. هذه الفتاة سمعها ضعيف .. شبه لا تسمع الا باذن واحدة .. فى رأيك .. هل البنت دى حد يفكر فى الارتباط بيها ؟؟ بلاش ارتباط ... هل فى حد ممكن يستحملها و لو شهرين على بعض ..؟؟ 
البنت دى على فكرة .. بنت واحدة جارتنا .. تفتكرى البنت دى .. لو اعطينا لها خيار .. و هو ان تكون اقبح امرأة فى العالم و لكننا سنمنحها كامل قوتها و صحتها و سنشفيها من مرضها الخطير و سنعالج لها السمع .. شرط ان تكون اقبح امرأة فى العالم .. فى رأيك .. ماذا ستختار هذه الفتاة ؟؟؟ 

حقيقى انا لا اعرفها و لم اتحدث معها ابدا .. لكن رأيتها مرة و هى تتعالج عند طبيب مخ و اعصاب .. عندما ذهبت مع صديقى للاطمئنان على صحته .. فعلا هذه الفتاة تعيش مأساة ..

حضرتك .. ممكن بمقارنة بسيطة .. تفهمى انا عايز اقول ايه .. انتى معكى عقلك و هو سليم .. و معكى قلبك و هو سليم .. و قادرة على تدبر شئونك بكامل صحتك ... اعتقد انك يجب ان تشعرى بالسعادة .. السعادة البالغة لأنك على الاقل .. بخير .. تذكرى دائما و عن تجربة انه يوجد من يحبك دائما فى هذا العالم

على فكرة .. انا مش بتفلسف .. البنت اللى انا بكلمك عليها موجودة فى الحقيقة و عايشة .. و على فكرة كمان انا خطيبتى ( هى دلوقتى متوفية ) .. لو كان فى ايدى اختيار انها تكون اقبح بنت شوفتها .. بس الموت ميخطفهاش .. كنت قبلتها و اتجوزتها فورا .. لانى اعجبت بعقلها .. 

الطبيب النفسى .. سيرشدك الى خطوات و سلوك .. بتنفيذك انتى له ستتحسن حالتك .. انتى الوحيدة القادرة على علاج نفسك بنفسك فلو اعظم طبيب فى العالم اراد ان يعالجك و انتى لا تريدين العلاج .. فلن يفلح كلامه معكى .. انتى الانسان الذى فعل الكثير و مازال يفعل و سيفعل .. بليييييييييييييييز .. دورى على كل لحظة حلوة عشتيها فى حياتك و لا تحاولى تدمير نفسك بنفسك 

دمتى دائما بكل خير و صحة و سعادة
تقبلى ودى و محبتى
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*صدقينى انا معرفش حاجة فى القاهرة خالص لو كنتى فى اسكندرية كنت اتصرفتلك و حجزتلك و كل حاجة و فضلت معاكى لحد الفرح كمان .. 

بس مبدئيًا فيه حاجات بتساعدك على تظبيط بشرتك و نتايجها حلوة ماسكات و مفتحات للبشرة ولازم تاكلى كويس جدا و راحتك النفسية كمان بتأثر على وشك جدًا جدًا .. و زى ما الشباب قالولك هو اكيد شايفك حلوة مفيش ولد بيتخدع اوى صدقينى فى الميكب و اعرف شباب زى القمر مرتبطين ببنات مش حلوين خالص بس بجد شايفينهم قمرات ! و مش بيكدبو هما فعلا بيحبوهم و شايفينهم قمرات .. ممكن اوى خطيبك يبقى شايفك زى القمر و قلة ثقتك دى هتتعبك و هتتعبه هو كمان 

ربنا معاكى يارب *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*ابنتى ..... أين اسرتك .... أين والدتك ..... هل يعلمون بمشكلتك ....؟؟؟ كونى صريحة مع نفسك .... هل انت رافضة تلك الزيجة ؟؟؟؟ لو الامر كذلك اياك واكمالها ...... 

هل تحبين خطيبك ...؟؟؟ 

هل انت متقبلاه على الاقل ؟؟؟

لو الأجابة بلا ..... إياك وأكمال تلك الزيجة .... 

المطلوب الوضوح مع نفسك

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابنتى ..... أين اسرتك .... أين والدتك ..... هل يعلمون بمشكلتك ....؟؟؟ كونى صريحة مع نفسك .... هل انت رافضة تلك الزيجة ؟؟؟؟ لو الامر كذلك اياك واكمالها ......
> 
> هل تحبين خطيبك ...؟؟؟
> 
> ...



يا أستاذى العزيز .................بتقول بحبه و شوف بنفسك



Jacky+jesus قال:


> المشكلة انو اتعود على شكلي كدا وان فعلا موضوع الشكل دا بيفرق معاة جدا ولما باجي اسالة انت بتحبني لية بيقولي عشان انتي حلوة وجميلة وهو للاسف مش عارف اني بحط مكياج, لاني مثا بحط فاونديشن وكونسيلر ولينسز عشان نظري , وانا فعلا من غير الحاجات دي ببئي مش حلوة
> المشكلة اني فقدت الثقة بنفسي *وانا فحلا بحبة جدا* ومش عايزة اكون حاسة اني ضحكت علية, الموضوع بيكبر لما بشوف ايبنت جميلة طبيعيا ومعندهاش المشاكل اللي عندي وخصوصا انو زي اي ولد بيبص على البنات الجميلة...انا فعلا تعبت وعايزة مسادة لاني مش باكل ولا بشرب وشكلي بئي اسوا واسوا



اللى مجانينى إنها بتقوووووووووول إنه *مش عارف *إنها بتحط مكياج و إنها بتحط لينسز
إزاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما أعرفش

يعنى إيه مش عارف ؟؟؟؟ :w00t: مش فاهماهة ديه انا

و المهم إنه بيبص على البنات ...............و هى حاطة مكياج 

:heat:

و هى عرفت منين أصلا إنه بيبص على البنات الجميلة ؟؟؟؟؟

هو بيبص على البنات و هى معاه ؟؟؟؟

دا بيغظها بأة :11azy:


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*طيب ...... لماذا لم تلجأ لأسرتها, وخاصة والدتها, فى تلك المشكلة ...*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب ...... لماذا لم تلجأ لأسرتها, وخاصة والدتها, فى تلك المشكلة ...*



أيواااااااااااااااااا 
سؤال فى محله
:big29:


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يا أستاذى العزيز .................بتقول بحبه و شوف بنفسك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا يا ايرينى هى مش بتقول مش عارف 
هى بتقول انه اتعود على شكلها بالميكب وبالينسز ..تفرق 
هى كل مخاوفها انه لما هيشوفها بطبيعتها بدون اى ميكب وكده انه هيغير رأيه ونظرته ليها *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا ايرينى هى مش بتقول مش عارف
> هى بتقول انه اتعود على شكلها بالميكب وبالينسز ..تفرق
> هى كل مخاوفها انه لما هيشوفها بطبيعتها بدون اى ميكب وكده انه هيغير رأيه ونظرته ليها *



لا يا سيدتى قالت مش عااااااااااااااااااارف

و آدى الاثبات


Jacky+jesus قال:


> المشكلة انو اتعود على شكلي كدا وان فعلا موضوع الشكل دا بيفرق معاة جدا ولما باجي اسالة انت بتحبني لية بيقولي عشان انتي حلوة وجميلة وهو للاسف *مش عارف اني بحط مكياج*, لاني مثا بحط فاونديشن وكونسيلر ولينسز عشان نظري , وانا فعلا من غير الحاجات دي ببئي مش حلوة
> المشكلة اني فقدت الثقة بنفسي وانا فحلا بحبة جدا ومش عايزة اكون حاسة اني ضحكت علية, الموضوع بيكبر لما بشوف ايبنت جميلة طبيعيا ومعندهاش المشاكل اللي عندي وخصوصا انو زي اي ولد بيبص على البنات الجميلة...انا فعلا تعبت وعايزة مسادة لاني مش باكل ولا بشرب وشكلي بئي اسوا واسوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> لا يا سيدتى قالت مش عااااااااااااااااااارف
> 
> و آدى الاثبات



*لا يا ايرينى انتى مش فاهمه هى قصدها ايه 
هى تقصد للاسف انه مش عارف ان الحاجات دى هى اللى مخلياها جميله 
اقرى الجمله على بعضها 
هى يمكن بس خانها التعبير ومعرفتش تعبر كويس عن قصدها *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا ايرينى انتى مش فاهمه هى قصدها ايه
> هى تقصد للاسف انه مش عارف ان الحاجات دى هى اللى مخلياها جميله
> اقرى الجمله على بعضها
> هى يمكن بس خانها التعبير ومعرفتش تعبر كويس عن قصدها *



ممكن ............................ جايز ..................

بس فى الحالة ديه تبقى هى على نياتها أوى .....زيادة عن اللزوم 

لأن ما فيش شاب مش عارف البنات اللى بتحط مكياج من اللى مش بتحط

-----------------------------------------------------------------

و أنا حاسة إن فيه حاجة ناقصة فى القصة 

ممكن تقولوا على إن مفترية .....................حقكوا بصراحة 

بس أنا الايام ربتنى 

بأشوف الناس برؤية العقل مش القلب

و بأفرض إن اللى أمامى : كامل العقل 

ما أفهمش إن واحدة قبل الفرح باسبوعين يجيلها إنهيار و بتاكلش .....طب إيه رد فعل أهلها ..................فين هم ؟؟؟؟ ما أخدوهاش لدكتور ليه ؟؟؟

فين خطيبها ...............عمل إيه لما شافها ما بتاكلش ؟؟؟

الانسان ممكن يتوتر قبل الفرح ................لكن ينهار و ما يكلش !!!!!!!!!!!!!:t9:

سامحونى ..........بالنسبة لى .............فيه حلقة مفقودة


----------



## kamel.b (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مساء الخير على الجميع = المشكلة دى اظهرت ان فى المنتدى ناس على قدر عالى من الحكمة والوعى وبصراحة انتم استوفيتم الردود الى درجة مش لاقى تعليق مختلف اقوله غير انها مش فاهمة نفسها لان ربنا مابيخلقش حد وحش من كله لابد انها جميلة فى حاجات كتير والسبب فى البيئة اللى حواليها احتمال اكدولها انها حلوة بالميك اب واللنسز = ربنا معاها نصلى لها لو سمحتم وربنا يتمجد وتعدى المشكلة دى بخير


----------

